# Lenny Lungo Quits



## Gonetofrance (21 June 2009)

From the Racing Post today, Lenny Lungo has been forced to stop training due to the recession.

He had a great eye for a horse, and is a sad loss to Scottish racing. 

Wishing him all the best for the future.


----------



## Fantasy_World (21 June 2009)

Aye have backed a few of his winners over the years, in both codes. Used to train a lot for Ashleybank Investments Ltd didn't he, and most were pretty good yardsticks too. Horses like Direct Access, Crazy Horse, The Bajan Bandit and Skippers Cleugh all spring to mind as good winners and horses for both trainer and above owners. Sad reflection of the times me thinks. Wish him all the best for the future.


----------



## scotlass (21 June 2009)

Sad for Scottish Racing.  Can understand his reasons though.   Wishing him all the best in his retirement or future plans.


----------



## thesooozy (21 June 2009)

Worked for him once, wonder what he'll do with his place, its rather huge and nice.  Am sure he won't be sitting on his hands too long, he has fingers in a few pies lol, but  its the lads/lasses i'll pass my sympathy to.


----------

